# Coronavirus



## Bobbyb

Why have there been no posts on this subject? I can get lots of news on how other countries are responding ( or not responding) My local paper, El Imparcial, does some reporting on what is happening in other countries but nothing on Mexico. I am concerned that the Mexican Government is either not giving out any information or is censoring the news. We only get US TV so I wonder what is happening in Mexico. Is the Government prepared? Have they had any public service announcements to give people advice on extra hygiene or what to do if one has symptoms?


----------



## citlali

The tv and papers reported a case in Chiapas from a Mexican student who came back home with a friend after the school was closed in Milan. Her companion was being tested.. They reported a case in Monterrey and one in Mexco city. I am not following this very closely but I have read reports, the Mexican press just do not harp on it like the US press does but they are reporting cases ..

Are they ready??? Who do you think is ready?? There are holes everywhere so relax we will fnd out in time..


----------



## xolo

Bobbyb said:


> Why have there been no posts on this subject? I can get lots of news on how other countries are responding ( or not responding) My local paper, El Imparcial, does some reporting on what is happening in other countries but nothing on Mexico. I am concerned that the Mexican Government is either not giving out any information or is censoring the news. We only get US TV so I wonder what is happening in Mexico. Is the Government prepared? Have they had any public service announcements to give people advice on extra hygiene or what to do if one has symptoms?


There is tons of news about the coronavirus in Mexico. AMLO talks about it during his morning news conferences, it's all over the press. Last press I saw today there are 14 confirmed cases in Mexico. Most, if not all, brought the virus back from Europe. The first few cases had been to the same conference in Italy. I check the news daily and there are easily dozens of news stories every day.

Please don't start rumors and please no stereotypes.


----------



## AlanMexicali

The Secretaria de Salud is scrambling to buy more test kits and distributing them throughout the country and using informative TV ads and broadcasted a special 90 minute conference last Sunday evening with Doctors specialized in viruses and explaining this new virus and specialists in preventive spread and containment.


----------



## maesonna

Mathematical models predict that it will start spreading among the population in Mexico (as opposed to only imported cases) around March 20–30. 
But we can be reassured that the Mexican government will announce it the very moment that the country passes into phase 2.


----------



## lat19n

Apparently it takes 4 days to get test results back. Who do they test ? Only those people who are showing flu-like symptoms ? People returning from suspect countries ? What happens if I'm exposed to someone with the virus shortly after being tested ? 

I'm not sure that Mexico could implement some of the practices that places like the US are. If the US is concerned with workers getting paid sick leave, how does that work in Mexico ? Same with self isolation. 

Aside from allergies I feel fine at the moment. Today is Friday. On Monday morning I am taking a bus ride to the airport and catching a flight within Mexico. I'll return later next week. How many tests should I have taken ?


----------



## maesonna

I think you will get more out of taking all the sanitary measures you possibly can* than taking tests. My reasoning is this: if you don’t take sanitary and protective measures, even daily instant testing won’t _protect_ you, it will only tell you whether you got infected.
– –*– –*
* Example: Don’t forgo wearing a mask just because it won’t keep out the viral particles. Wearing a mask will serve as a constant reminder not to touch your face, as well as to wash your hands thoroughly and frequently. It will also reduce the chances that your seatmate on the flight freaks out if you happen to cough or sneeze.


----------



## lat19n

AeroMexico sent along an email with COVID-19 info. From what I can tell, travel within Mexico is not a major concern for them.

https://www.aeromexico.com/en-us/actions-covid19

Apparently the situation in China has improved such that all 42 Apple branded stores in China have reopened today. They were closed in early February.


----------



## lat19n

I'm not sure there is any true scientific basis in this but it is rather creative...

https://www.diariodemorelos.com/noticias/piden-autoridades-campa-sobre-coronavirus-en-morelos


----------



## TundraGreen

I am told that the according to the Washington Post, Guatemala is not allowing US citizens into the country. I don't have a subscription and the site is paywalled so I don't know the details. More than a little ironic.

Edit: A free link: https://www.reddit.com/r/guatemala/comments/fimg6e/us_citizens/


----------



## lat19n

This source could be complete hogwash for all I know...


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8110163/Mexico-wants-close-border-Americans-stop-spread-coronavirus.html

Edit : But when you consider that at the moment the US is considering DOMESTIC travel bans can you blame Mexico etc ?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/airline-news/2020/03/14/coronavirus-travel-president-trump-adds-united-kingdom-ireland-flight-restrictions/5050097002/


----------



## lat19n

But it is hot as heck here at the moment (at 6,000 feet) and we are headed off to the beach where hopefully it will be even hotter. Just to be sure - although we are travelling within Mexico, we are taking our Mexican passports to be sure we do not get corralled into some sort of extranjero bullpen or such...

Edit : This just in - AeroMexico must be getting inundated - (google translated)

"If you are going to fly within the next 72 hours we will give the highest possible priority to your call. In case you cannot communicate, we want you to know that you can change your flight until October 31, 2020.

In case your flight is not in the next 72 hours, please do not contact us at this time. Our Call Center is working at its maximum capacity."

---
My wife says - I don't care, we are going.


----------



## Bobbyb

It seems that the businesses in Mexico are putting pressure on the Gov. to not stop any fiestas. Puerto Penasco's mayor put out a notice that the hotels are all booked and that Spring Break will see 120,000 Americanos. They are ready to provide a good time. I think he added something abut washing your hands!!! Unreal!


----------



## lat19n

Bobbyb said:


> It seems that the businesses in Mexico are putting pressure on the Gov. to not stop any fiestas. Puerto Penasco's mayor put out a notice that the hotels are all booked and that Spring Break will see 120,000 Americanos. They are ready to provide a good time. I think he added something abut washing your hands!!! Unreal!


Well back when, my friends and I opted for South Florida/Keys for our Spring Breaks. But - if I were a 20'ish person in the US with a flight in the next 72 hours to Mexico - I would go.

I don't remember the year at the moment but we had a trip from Miami to Mexico in the middle of that H1N1 scare. We had zero concerns and when we got to Cancun - we owned the place. One of our best vacations ever. 

Speaking of fiestas - this is Benito Juarez weekend and I wish someone could turn the volume down on that a little. 

Shopped at Costco first thing this morning. Picked up our obligatory 48 rolls (or such) and some wine. Odd that they had no free food sampling carts out today. Also when we walked in the door we were faced with a hand-sanitizing gizmo.


----------



## JRinPV

*JRinPV*



lat19n said:


> This source could be complete hogwash for all I know...
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8110163/Mexico-wants-close-border-Americans-stop-spread-coronavirus.html
> 
> Edit : But when you consider that at the moment the US is considering DOMESTIC travel bans can you blame Mexico etc ?
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/airline-news/2020/03/14/coronavirus-travel-president-trump-adds-united-kingdom-ireland-flight-restrictions/5050097002/


The Mail is a British Tabloid.


----------



## mr_manny

I read that Italy's custom of generations living under the same roof, was the reason for the high covid19 fatalities.

I seriously hope the same doesn't occur here in Mexico.


----------



## citlali

The problem is that the grand parents take care of the little ones who carry the virus put do not get seriously afected and pass it on to the older people who get sick.. For that reason they closed down the schools . It is the same problem in France.. and now Spain is also badly affected.. 
The 3 countries are either shut down or are shutting down so hopefully it will get a little better. My nephews are working from home or hut down their business and are staying home with the kids now.. My sister is leaving Paris to move into her week end place so they can be outside and do not have to line up for everything they need, or at leat have lesser lines at the supermarket. It is not pleasant over there right now..
My friend from Guadaljara tells me the schools are closed for a month starting on the 23..I guess that means longer vacations, more beach time for some in crowded places..If the darn thing does not die out, same thing will happen in Mexico where families live closer together.


----------



## Bobbyb

Mexico could prevent the virus from a rapid spreading. They would have to STOP all fiestas, big meetings, conferences and especially Semana santa. Close the beaches. The IMSS could not handle a large outbreak. I wonder how many respirators there are in Mexico that are unused? How many isolation wards? IT would be chaos.


----------



## surabi

maesonna said:


> Example: Don’t forgo wearing a mask just because it won’t keep out the viral particles. Wearing a mask will serve as a constant reminder not to touch your face


Sorry, but this isn't true and health professionals have been warning people about it. Medical, personnel are trained as to how to wear a mask and remove it safely. Wearing a mask can lead people to touch their face _more. I saw a woman the other day wearing one, and she was constantly fiddling with it- grasping it at the top, right by her nose, with her fingers inside the mask and her thumb outside, adjusting it. Unless her hands were sterile, she just introduced what was on her hand to the inside of the mask._


----------



## Isla Verde

Here are some festivals and other mass events that have been cancelled, including the Good Friday enactment of the Passion of Christ in Ixtapalapa, which attracts a couple of million visitors every year.

https://www.eluniversal.com.mx/metropoli/demarcaciones-posponen-ferias-y-festivales-por-coronavirus


----------



## TundraGreen

The annual pilgrimage to Talpa de Allende has been cancelled. It usually takes place during Semana Santa and attracts over 2 million walkers coming in thousands of buses to walk some or all of hundreds of kilometers ending in Talpa. I have done it 10 out of the 12 years since I have been in Mexico. I'm not sure what I'll do this year. I may make the walk anyway. I have walked parts of the route in the off season before. It is very different without the millions of people there during a normal Semana Santa.


----------



## mr_manny

I also walk to talpa each year, 7 years now...although last year, I only made it to las coloradas 
(tweaked my back). I know the virgencita doesn't want me to hurt myself, so I climbed into the truck for the rest of the way.

I still see many pernegrinos walking towards talpa...guess they didn't get the memo?
I understand the vacilica de talpa will be closed for a bit, due to the virus. 

Currently in Vallarta...seems pretty quiet thus far.


----------



## eastwind

Cancun is very quiet considering it's spring break. I'm not sure when it's been this empty, let alone at spring break time.


----------



## Bobbyb

In Sonora the major beaches will be closed. I think they may set up check points on the highways. What they should do is not allow liquor to be sold!!


----------



## lat19n

*My experiences today*

In Morelos : 

At Sam's - very little change. No shortage of anything. Perhaps the lines were a little longer than normal.

At Mega (Soriana) - Started to notice less things on the shelves, particularly the pastry/fruit/veg areas. There were NONE of the normal elderly bagging people (that was weird).

At Costco - there were a lot of people (at 10AM). All (perhaps 12) checkout lanes were open versus the normal 2-3 at that hour. NO CHICKEN ! If you were to simply walk through the aisles without looking up, all would appear normal, but above eye level most all storage was EMPTY. At checkout the guy refused to touch our membership/credit cards. 

Our best (Mexican) friend advised her staff today to stay away for 2 months...

When we left Canada's southern-most province yesterday (Ixtapa) we met a lot of Canadians who were really stressed out about how they could return home. It seemed their options were somewhat limited.

Edit : When we left Ixtapa the hotel occupancy was 27% - down from the normal 75%.


----------



## citlali

You went to Sam´s, Costco and Mega in one day?? Good God is that a supermarket marathon.. I have been to any of them for months, thank God.

Yesterday rextile workshops I was nvolved in were cancelled. Today clay worshopsI was involved in were cancelled. A good friend of ine who has a terrific store n Tlaquepaque closed down until further notice.. Several business owners I know are closing until further notice. Meanwhile in indigenous communities ,it is business as usual and no one can stop doing business if they want to eat . The banks are packed there are very long lines there.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Banks now make people wait outside and allow a few in at a time. Social distancing.


----------



## surabi

citlali said:


> You went to Sam´s, Costco and Mega in one day?? Good God is that a supermarket marathon.. I have been to any of them for months, thank God.


On my normal once every 10 days-2 weeks runs to Puerto Vallarta, I hit Mega, Walmart complex (Walmart and the 2 fabric stores), Costco, Home Depot, my upholstery supply shop, and usually 2 or 3 more places. I leave about 10AM and don't get home til 6 and I don't even stop for lunch


----------



## lat19n

citlali said:


> You went to Sam´s, Costco and Mega in one day?? Good God is that a supermarket marathon.. I have been to any of them for months, thank God.
> 
> Yesterday rextile workshops I was nvolved in were cancelled. Today clay worshopsI was involved in were cancelled. A good friend of ine who has a terrific store n Tlaquepaque closed down until further notice.. Several business owners I know are closing until further notice. Meanwhile in indigenous communities ,it is business as usual and no one can stop doing business if they want to eat . The banks are packed there are very long lines there.


Sounds worse than it is. We don't really shop - we grab. We pick up very specific items at each store and are generally in/out in 10-15 minutes. Typically we will leave the house at 9AM and stop at Pemex to top off the tank. We pass Sam's on the way to Mega/Costco (which share the same parking lot). We will be back home around 11:30 or so.

I have never in my life been textile workshop - thank God.

If I need some pocket cash I hit the bank's ATM at Mega. I make use of online billpay and really only physically go into a bank during the holidays when we hand out homemade goodies to the people we know. 

Although our small town has been around for centuries there really aren't any indigenous people. Maybe a campesino on horseback every once in a while...


----------



## mr_manny

lat19n said:


> In Morelos :
> When we left Ixtapa the hotel occupancy was 27% - down from the normal 75%.


Heard the same thing. 
I understand the Hotels will offering large discounts, due to low occupancy.

I really hope nationals don't head to Vallarta for an inexpensive getaway...when they should be staying home.


----------



## citlali

Well the textile workshop is outside and we go in the mountains to find the plants we need to dye the threads.. It beats Mega any day in my book..The teachers is from CDMX and the class was cancelled by the sponsors because the risks in the hills are not high..


----------



## lat19n

Locally the kids are out of school for at least the next month.

We were at the auto inspection station today from 10:30 -> 2:30. Aside from the beautiful corona related advisory signage - things were pretty much normal. 

I guess I was living in a cocoon. There was a day maybe a month ago where they were unloading a trailer full of toilet paper at Costco. My wife and I stood there in awe at how pallet after pallet was moved up on the over head shelving. Obviously someone at Costco was on top of their game. They knew there would be a FOMO (fear of missing out) toilet paper panic.

Turns out toilet paper and such are not covered by Costco's very generous return policy. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/personal-finance/costco-hoarders-discover-they-cant-return-toilet-paper


----------



## MattHanson1990

Hello, it's been a long while since I last posted on here. 

Anyways, the Mexican government just announced the country is in stage 2, and there are 367 confirmed cases of COVID-19 (the hardest hit areas being Quintana Roo, Monterrey, Mexico City, and Guadalajara). As of recently, many countries in Latin America have gone under full lockdown, and my concern is Mexico will do so soon. I'm currently on a 180-day FMM which expires in May, and I don't want to have to risk overstaying it assuming a lockdown in Mexico lasts at least as long as the one in Wuhan, China.


----------



## lat19n

MattHanson1990 said:


> Hello, it's been a long while since I last posted on here.
> 
> Anyways, the Mexican government just announced the country is in stage 2, and there are 367 confirmed cases of COVID-19 (the hardest hit areas being Quintana Roo, Monterrey, Mexico City, and Guadalajara). As of recently, many countries in Latin America have gone under full lockdown, and my concern is Mexico will do so soon. I'm currently on a 180-day FMM which expires in May, and I don't want to have to risk overstaying it assuming a lockdown in Mexico lasts at least as long as the one in Wuhan, China.


I can appreciate your situation and if we were in your place we would have similar concerns. However, I would be having a conversation with my local INM office and/or your embassy - not asking here. Of course they very well may tell you that you need to return home NOW !


----------



## lat19n

Isla :
How are YOU doing with your 'stomach' issues ? Hopefully you have worked that out.


----------



## Isla Verde

lat19n said:


> Isla :
> How are YOU doing with your 'stomach' issues ? Hopefully you have worked that out.


How sweet of you to remember! My stomach problems are mostly in the past, thanks to the wonderful team of doctors I had helping me get better. I still have to be careful about what I eat and am working on gaining a few kilos, since I lost a LOT of weight while I was fighting the infection.


----------



## NCas

Hey there long time no see (mostly my own fault). Hope everyone is doing alright during this bit of chaos. Things up here by the border seem relatively calm though we did get a pretty big influx of people from San Diego coming down about a week ago to Costco's in TJ. It was a weird sight to see as I was there for eggs and to pay my credit card. It did take a long time to get out of there but still faster than going into Banamex.

Isla Verde glad to hear you're doing so much better.


----------



## Tigerlillie

NCas said:


> Hey there long time no see (mostly my own fault). Hope everyone is doing alright during *this bit of chaos*. Things up here by the border seem relatively calm though we did get a pretty big influx of people from San Diego coming down about a week ago to Costco's in TJ. It was a weird sight to see as I was there for eggs and to pay my credit card. It did take a long time to get out of there but still faster than going into Banamex.
> 
> Isla Verde glad to hear you're doing so much better.


It's very very rarely I post here on this forum but I like to look in now and again as I have friends in BCS. It's very comforting to know that you think what we are suffering here in Europe is 'a bit of chaos'...


----------



## Isla Verde

NCas said:


> Isla Verde glad to hear you're doing so much better.


Many thanks. As I look back on what my life has been like for over a year, I can see that dealing with my health problems has helped me to prepare for dealing with the current crisis.


----------



## surabi

Tigerlillie said:


> It's very very rarely I post here on this forum but I like to look in now and again as I have friends in BCS. It's very comforting to know that you think what we are suffering here in Europe is 'a bit of chaos'...


There's still so many people who, unbelievably, haven't grasped the magnitude of this. There are MANY more cases in Mexico than are being reported, and if things don't get locked down, we're going to be another Italy here. I'm seriously worried about what's going to happen during Semana Santa. Expect to see the numbers of infected and dead skyrocket. Mexico's president and his followers seem to think they're immune, although there's some level heads in high positions talking sense. 

I had an interesting conversation with my daughter in Toronto today. She and her family have been self-isolating for a couple of weeks already, since before the official orders, and got in a stock of non-perishables at least a month ago (No, they're not hoarding 12 giant packs of tp, it's basically enough non-perishable food, and other essential items to last them 2 or 3 weeks if need be.

She and my son-in-law have pretty essential jobs, so they're secure that way and are both working from home and my 18 year old granddaughter is doing her uni courses online. But the 15 year-old, who's a challenge at the best of times (major ADHD) was still going out and about and several days before the lockdown orders came out, was told in no uncertain terms that she absolutely couldn't go out anymore, that she was risking the health and possibly the lives of her parents and sister. Her friends' parents were still letting their kids out, so of course my granddaughter railed and ranted for 2 days until my daughter finally sat her down and said that fine, if she wanted to go stay at a friend's house, and the parents were okay with that, my daughter would pay for her food and other needs, but that if she made that decision, she had to understand that she wouldn't be allowed back into the family home until there was an all-clear, which might not happen for months. Not even for 5 minutes to grab some clothes, not even if she changed her mind and cried and begged to come home. That pretty much sobered her up and 2 days later there was no longer any choice and all her friends were confined to home as well. Of course they're all on their phones whining to each other about how unfair and boring it all is.


----------



## NCas

Tigerlillie said:


> It's very comforting to know that you think what we are suffering here in Europe is 'a bit of chaos'...


Sorry didn't sound like my sarcasm came thru in that sentence. The feeling I've been getting in the streets here is that of skepticism with regards to virus. Between all the noise in social media, fake news, and politicians there has been a lot of doubt put into the heads of the locals. It also doesn't help that employers don't really have much of a plan or even proactively doing much to minimize the exposure. 

I've been doing the best I can and staying indoors as much as possible. As far as I know there is not a whole lot of testing going on so numbers are probably lower than they actually are. However things have started to change slowly just this morning had an ambulance driving around telling people to stay home as much as possible to avoid any spread. Police were going out to the beach to get people to pack up and go home. 

Hopefully that most of us are doing what we can and the people who don't learn from their mistakes. 

:ranger:


----------



## Stevenjb

The buzz on the news is how seasonal COVID19 is, and will it surge in the southern hemisphere as they go into the winter season.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali

Not all employers are the same. My godson works for a company on Guadalajara who ha the employees take their temperature every 2 hours and has them scrub their place every 2 hours as well. ..


----------



## lat19n

My wife and I were at the local Home Depot this morning at 7AM (their normal weekday opening) only to learn they were not opening until 9AM from now on. We found what we needed elsewhere (for less).

We spent half the day on Monday waiting to have our cars inspected. On Tuesday they announced there will be no more inspections until this virus issue is in the past.

Our latest favorite breakfast/lunch spot is now offering free delivery (via taxi). 

There are no more elderly people bagging at either Walmart or Soriana. My wife read somewhere that Soriana was going to make sure that each of them received 1000 pesos/week. 

Otherwise all our local mom & pop places are business as usual. There is less traffic on the roads but that may have something to do with the kids being out of school.

If high temperatures are a key to controlling this virus we have that covered. It is 95 degrees here at the moment...


----------



## Tigerlillie

NCas said:


> Sorry didn't sound like my sarcasm came thru in that sentence. The feeling I've been getting in the streets here is that of skepticism with regards to virus. Between all the noise in social media, fake news, and politicians there has been a lot of doubt put into the heads of the locals. It also doesn't help that employers don't really have much of a plan or even proactively doing much to minimize the exposure.
> 
> I've been doing the best I can and staying indoors as much as possible. As far as I know there is not a whole lot of testing going on so numbers are probably lower than they actually are. However things have started to change slowly just this morning had an ambulance driving around telling people to stay home as much as possible to avoid any spread. Police were going out to the beach to get people to pack up and go home.
> 
> Hopefully that most of us are doing what we can and the people who don't learn from their mistakes.
> 
> :ranger:


Thank you for that and yes the sarcasm whooshed right over my head, however, if you had have wrapped the words I singled out in quotation marks I may have understood and you wouldn't have come across as quite so flippant. 
People are not perfect here in Europe either and although the vast majority are doing as they're told there will always be those who think the rules don't apply to them. Everyday here in France more and more towns and cities are having to impose curfews because people are wandering the streets at night  ...

To everybody here on this forum and to your families, look after yourselves, take care and stay safe.


----------



## Tigerlillie

Stevenjb said:


> The buzz on the news is how seasonal COVID19 is, and will it surge in the southern hemisphere as they go into the winter season.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


https://fullfact.org/health/could-coronavirus-be-stopped-by-warmer-weather/



> The US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention states that “at this time, it is not known whether the spread of COVID-19 will decrease when [the] weather becomes warmer”. It also says that, whilst seasonal viruses like the common cold and flu spread more in the winter, it is still possible to catch these illnesses in other months.


----------



## citlali

I think people in the winter are more on top of each other inside so it spreads faster .


----------



## maesonna

Stevenjb said:


> The buzz on the news is how seasonal COVID19 is, and will it surge in the southern hemisphere as they go into the winter season.


There’s a detailed analysis of the issues in this article. Countries that have hot weather right now don’t seem to have been spared, but there are so many different factors at play that it’s hard to tell. One is people’s behaviour, yet even that depends on complex combinations of factors. In cold weather people congregate less outside, but are closer together with less fresh air circulation inside.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

I myself am stuck in Thailand. I had a flight booked for Mexico City but it stopped in Barcelona for fuel and flight was cancelled. Now no new entries into Mexico.'
US Embassy in Bangkok warned Americans to get home as soon as possible. I have a flight booked but not till April 6.
We have a military gov't that doesn't like Westerners. Well borders are closed to all non-Thais but outward bound still open.. I am on a rich Middle Eastern airliner which says: "We will get you home." My flight is half filled. The airliner is not so rich that it didn't raise prices by five times for those who hadn't booked yet, so I have to hope Thailand remains open. Only 500 cases and a few deaths but govt taking drastic action and I fear an anti-Western action. I saw this from US ambassador in Mexico but I bet long term expats will stay. He does warn that US has better intensive care centers than Mexicans. What are you guys doing?

"Ambassador urges US citizens in Mexico to ‘think hard’ about returning to US
https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/co...itizens-to-think-about-returning-to-us/?nab=0

"The United States ambassador to Mexico has asked U.S. tourists to go home and urged U.S. citizens in the country to “think long and hard” about whether they should return to the U.S. in response to the the growing coronavirus pandemic.

“During these times of uncertainty I want you to know that safety and security of U.S. citizens is our No. 1 priority, we have your back,” Christopher Landau said in a video posted to social media on Friday afternoon.

After noting that the United States government has issued a Level 4 “do not travel” advisory, Landau said: “If you’re a U.S. tourist in Mexico or anywhere, we encourage you to go home.”

“If you’re a U.S. resident here in Mexico, please think long and hard about your personal situation and whether or not you might need the kind of intensive care that’s available in the United States given your particular risk profile,” he added.

The ambassador also said that he would hold a webinar next Tuesday for U.S. citizens in Mexico to address questions about the coronavirus outbreak. He said on Twitter that he would provide details about the event soon.

Landau encouraged U.S. citizens to sign up for the Department of State’s Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP), explaining that registration allows the U.S. government “to keep track of you” and send direct alerts to those registered.

He added that U.S. citizens in Mexico can call the toll free number 800-681-9374 to access additional information.

Landau’s appeal to U.S. citizens follows a call from Canadian Ambassador Graeme Clark for Canadians here to return to Canada “as soon as possible.”

British Ambassador to Mexico Corin Robertson also posted a video to social media this week, advising United Kingdom tourists in Mexico that the advice of the foreign secretary is for them to “return home immediately.”

She said on Tuesday that both Aeroméxico and British Airways were continuing to offer direct flights from Mexico City to the U.K. and that the latter airline also had flights from Cancún.

“British nationals that are permanent residents of Mexico are urged to follow the advice of the local authorities here,” Robertson said.


----------



## Stevenjb

Since this 2020 Virus may be present in an asymptomatic person - international travel would be unwise. You could spread, or catch it unknowingly. Best to stay put.

And, always, wash your hands like a raccoon.


Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## surabi

You are better of staying put right now than going through airports and sitting on planes. Stay in Thailand. Passengers on Qatar airlines tested positive for cororoavirus flying into New Zealand. 
Don't think you're going to get better medical care in the US if you get sick. Their hospitals are swamped, they don't have nearly enough ventilators, and nurses and doctors are coming down with the virus because there isn't nearly enough protective gear for them. Nurses are being told to re-use non-resuable masks. It's grim.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

surabi said:


> You are better of staying put right now than going through airports and sitting on planes. Stay in Thailand. Passengers on Qatar airlines tested positive for cororoavirus flying into New Zealand.
> Don't think you're going to get better medical care in the US if you get sick. Their hospitals are swamped, they don't have nearly enough ventilators, and nurses and doctors are coming down with the virus because there isn't nearly enough protective gear for them. Nurses are being told to re-use non-resuable masks. It's grim.


You're right on so many levels. I'm living in brand new condo in a beach town, able to save a big chunk every month, and not much chance of catching the virus here as I self-quarantine. 

Back in U.S., I'd have to start up new household, buy a car. Just heavy pressure from daughter to get back to see granddaughter grow up. She's still young enough where if I appear now, she'll remember me as always being in her life. If I wait a year or two, I'll just be an ever older ogre that will probably scare the hell out of her. Right now, she loves everyone.


----------



## lat19n

I've always been a bit of a skeptic but it seems to be getting worse as I get older. My first question is - if it so critical that we (us citizens resident in Mexico) return to the US, why didn't the ambassador have his virtual town hall YESTERDAY rather than announcing it for next Tuesday ?

Aside from a few elderly friends scattered about in the US (virtually) the only connection we have with the US are our social security numbers. No family, housing, medical insurance, cars - nothing. So let's say either my wife or I really were to feel the need to return to the US. What sort of help do you think the US embassy is going to offer ? Do you think they will offer us a US Treasury endorsed debit card we can use to purchase airline tickets, pay for land transportation, hotel rooms etc if we were to return to the US ?? Can you simply show up at US immigration at Miami Intl and say -'please quarantine me' ?

The State of Morelos announced the first death from the virus this morning. Turns out to be a 37 year old male (I believe) with a history of substantial travel to the US.

We took a domestic Mexican flight recently. We don't fly that often. We took our seats and there was a perfumed smell coming from the air gizmo over my head. There were also cold liquid droplets hitting my forearm. The English speaking couple seated behind us were really going at wiping down things around them. They kind of quizzed each other to confirm that they had gotten everything. Later in the flight when they passed around drinks and peanuts the couple just had at it, forgetting to wipe those things...


----------



## Tigerlillie

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> You're right on so many levels. I'm living in brand new condo in a beach town, able to save a big chunk every month, and not much chance of catching the virus here as I self-quarantine.
> 
> Back in U.S., I'd have to start up new household, buy a car.* Just heavy pressure from daughter to get back to see granddaughter grow up.* She's still young enough where if I appear now, she'll remember me as always being in her life. If I wait a year or two, *I'll just be an ever older ogre that will probably scare the hell out of her.* Right now, she loves everyone.


Better an ever older ogre than a dead one and not being able to see her grow up at all. Sorry to be so morbid but........

You are far better off where you are now than travelling back not just to the US but anywhere.


----------



## mr_manny

I agree.
We still have family in the US, and were thinking of a trip up north before covid19.

I think our family in the US, kinda wish they were in Mexico right now...


----------



## Stevenjb

I would like to be in the 2020 Virus free-zone, aboard the International space station.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## surabi

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> You're right on so many levels. I'm living in brand new condo in a beach town, able to save a big chunk every month, and not much chance of catching the virus here as I self-quarantine.
> 
> Back in U.S., I'd have to start up new household, buy a car. Just heavy pressure from daughter to get back to see granddaughter grow up. She's still young enough where if I appear now, she'll remember me as always being in her life. If I wait a year or two, I'll just be an ever older ogre that will probably scare the hell out of her. Right now, she loves everyone.


Yeah, I get that. My daughters, grandkids and I are spread out from Mainland Mexico, to southern Baja, to Toronto, to British Columbia. I've definitely not been a part of the grandkids' day-to-day lives, and really only see them for a few weeks once a year or so. My daughters have somewhat resented me not being around to help out and I do regret not being with them more. 
I'm sure you won't scare the hell out of yur granddaughter, though, for more than a few minutes, no matter when you go back. A few days of hanging out with her and doing fun stuff together and she'll love you just fine. There's no need to wait a year or two, hopefully- just wait until this virus crisis gets under control. And the less people move around, the sooner that will happen.
You'd have to go under 2 week quarantine if you went back now, anyway, and after that you'd also have to isolate as long as those directives are in place- it's not like you could just be going over to visit your daughter and granddaughter anyway right now, even after you quarantined for 2 weeks. Unless she has room for you to move in, you still wouldn't be seeing them.


----------



## mr_manny

For those into podcasts, I found this "normal life" episode kinda reassuring.
https://pca.st/84cumq91


----------



## NCas

Got a text message on my phone indicating that non-essential services will be suspended. Took them a while but sounds like they are getting around to taking this more seriously.


----------



## ndee

NCas said:


> Got a text message on my phone indicating that non-essential services will be suspended. Took them a while but sounds like they are getting around to taking this more seriously.


I wonder how do they know what numbers send to? I didn't get anything, only usual spam from time to time.


----------



## [email protected]

Stevenjb said:


> Since this 2020 Virus may be present in an asymptomatic person - international travel would be unwise. You could spread, or catch it unknowingly. Best to stay put.
> 
> And, always, wash your hands like a raccoon.
> 
> . . .


Muchas gracias por this light hearted comment . . . I am still chuckling . . . and always thanking my mom & dad for instilling in me the appreciation for good personal hygiene . . . I been washing my hands "like a raccoon" since I cannot remember how long . . . ( and yes, still chuckling . . . :clap2: )


----------



## AlanMexicali

https://youtu.be/EUS_qi6BvUQ


----------



## AlanMexicali

https://news.yahoo.com/hidden-toll-mexico-ignores-wave-192622443.html

Very large under reporting of Covid-19 deaths and cases by the federal government in Mexico is why it doesn't seem so bad here. It is bad. Stay safe.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/hidden-toll-mexico-ignores-wave-192622443.html
> 
> Very large under reporting of Covid-19 deaths and cases by the federal government in Mexico is why it doesn't seem so bad here. It is bad. Stay safe.


I had the feeling that was the case, Alan. Thanks for the link and the advice. Cuídate mucho.


----------

